# Using up aome shrimp



## ofelles (Oct 31, 2020)

Got 20# on head on, plate frozen, gulf shrimp from Louisiana and am trying to use up some of it
Louisiana Shrimp Creole
Shrimp head and shell on, dried shrimp, bacon fat flour, onion, celery, bell pepper, garlic, tomatoes, parsley, thyme, tomato sauce and paste, butter, black and white and red pepper, bay leaf,






Into a CI Dutch oven





On top of some long grain rice





  delicious!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 1, 2020)

Looks mighty good. Gimme some crusty dutch oven bread and I'd put a hurting on  myself with that!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2020)

WOW!
Awesome!
Al


----------



## ofelles (Nov 1, 2020)

Thanks for the likes chef jimmyj, Smoking Al, JLeonard,  Johnny Ray, Brin Trommaster, ChuxPick


----------

